# Shopping For A Knife



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

So many choices. Which one do I want? .....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A folder I carry the C.R.K.T. m-16, neck knife is a cuda, field knife is a Cold Steel SRK.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

If I had to choose from your pics, I would go with the last one. I wouldn't spend that much on a knife personally. I do carry a Gerber 3" folder all day, every day. Cost me 20 bucks at Wally world, holds a nice sharp edge and is pretty light weight.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a Benchmade that I love. The one you posted looks nice but I wonder about those big ears. They look like they would be uncomfortable for a pocket carry.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I have an M16 with a tanto point on it. Its a great knife.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have the Desert Tactical Folder you pointed out on top, I got it used from a friend for $10. It is probably the best working knife I own currently. He'd play heck on it and it needed some TLC, but once the work was done it has been a wonderful blade.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I use my lockback anywhere from 5 to 50 times a day at work and the Camillus Heat is so far the best working knife I have ever used. I actually wear my knives out I use them so much but after 10 months the Heat only shows a little wear on the blade ( I have the black blade with half serrated blade). It is only about $55.
Here is a pic.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Kershaw/ken onion assisted knife goes with my Colt Officer's .45acp:mrgreen: 
check them out!http://www.thekershawstore.com/Ken_Onion_Knives_s/5.htm
Randall

p.s. link to my knife.http://www.thekershawstore.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=K1660ST


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Kershaw/ken onion assisted knife goes with my Colt Officer's .45acp:mrgreen:
> check them out!http://www.thekershawstore.com/Ken_Onion_Knives_s/5.htm
> Randall
> 
> p.s. link to my knife.http://www.thekershawstore.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=K1660ST


Sure can't beat the prices on those.

Mike


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I would be remiss if I didn't point out that our sponsor at Top Gun Supply sells some knives too.... Check him out


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

If you want a self-defense folder, the Syderco Civilian will be hard to beat. However, it is a one-purpose knife with that purpose being self-defense and it is not for opening boxes, cutting rope, cleaning nails, slicing fruit, etc. By shopping arouond, you can buy the knife for at least $100 less than the price shown on the page below.


----------

